

HBR: Presenting data on slides puts you at an immediate disadvantage  - bpolania
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/03/when_presenting_your_data_get.html?utm_source=Socialflow&utm_medium=Tweet&utm_campaign=Socialflow

======
tokenadult
Better methods:

[http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0...](http://www.edwardtufte.com/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-
msg?msg_id=0001yB)

